# Spotting Fake Hertz MLK165 speakers



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Summary of key differences between genuine and fake MLK165. I combined all the information about this topic into a single post:


*Crossovers:*

Comparison of fake vs genuine. Fakes have 335 J 100V on the large white capacitor and a grey capacitor above the inductor (coiled red wire). Genuine has has 3.3μF 100v on the large white capacitor and a white capacitor above the inductor (fake left, genuine right):
c04fake_vs_real.jpg

Fakes often have crooked logos (ML CX20), chipped plastic, lines of glue on inductor, dodgy paint:
c03fake.jpg

Photos of fakes:
c01fake.jpg
c02fake_[bobbyj3980]
c03fake.jpg

Photos of genuine:
c05real_v1
c06real_v2
c07real_v2


*Tweeter:*

Comparison of fake vs genuine. Genuine has much finer grill and logo. Fakes have thicker grills (fake left, genuine right):
t02fake_vs_real.jpg

Genuine left, fake right:
t03real_vs_fake.jpg
t04real_vs_fake.jpg
t05real_vs_fake.jpg
t06real_vs_fake.jpg

Photo of genuine:
t01real.jpg


*Woofer:*

Fakes have serial numbers beginning with 001380 (the barcode may also have specs of paint missing):
w09fake.jpg

Fakes have HERTZ characters on the outer gasket that are much thicker fakes (with many imperfections) and look like they were done by hand using a soldering iron. Genuine has thinner font and perfect finish:
w01fake.jpg
w02fake.jpg

Fakes have imperfections in gasket and basket machining (chipped / rough edges, excess glue):
w03fake.jpg
w04fake.jpg
w05fake.jpg

Fakes may have excess glue applied to the perforated area beneath the spider:
w06fake.jpg
w07fake.jpg
w08fake.jpg

Comparison of genuine vs fake woofers. Genuine have thinner HERTZ logo, yellow coloured spider and thinner grills. Fakes have thicker HERTZ logo, mustard coloured spider and thicker grills (genuine left, fake right):
w12real_vs_fake.jpg
w13real_vs_fake.jpg

w14real_vs_fake.jpg
w15real_vs_fake.jpg

w16real_vs_fake.jpg
w17real_vs_fake.jpg

Upside down. Finish of fakes is rougher, magnet sticks out further (fake left, genuine right):
w10fake_vs_real.jpg

Photo of real woofer:
w11real.jpg

*Box:*
Fakes have low resolution/faded photo of the speakers on the front of the box.


Almost every MLK165 I have seen for sale on ebay has been fake. Often they are being sold by Malaysian sellers (who intentionally hide their location) and sell them for US$200-250.
Always assume they are fake unless they can prove otherwise (by sending photos of crossover etc). Serial numbers can be faked too!

Known sellers of fake MLK165:
2463wayne, zifartronicx


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great Post.......Its amazing how alike they look until someone really puts them side by side. So my biggest question is how they compare in sound........I would assume that they are only alike cosmetically and not sound......correct?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true. I wonder if benched if they would sound the same? Looks like someone really paid attention to detail knocking them off.


----------



## JLAudiow6v2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent post. I was on those Ebay pages for a few weeks, debating on whether or not to take that risk with the Malaysian sellers. I wrote one of them, and asked for just one more close up pic, and they didnt even reply. My common sense tells me that if its too good to be true, it probably is. I bit the bullet, and spent three times the cost to get my Hertz from an EBay seller in Bulgaria. I paid $450 for a pair of 165XLs, that would've cost me only about $120 from a Malaysian seller. I think I made the right decision though..


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm curious about the guy in Bulgaria........he seems to be legit and I've almost pulled the trigger on a few sets from him more than once. JLAudiow6v2 I may do it if your experience turns out good.


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

AWESOME COMPARISON!! i got myself looking at my mlks now lol but the yellow spider is a good indicator also compared to the faded brownish


----------



## JLAudiow6v2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually bought those HSKs about 3 months ago. Although it took a little bit, they were the real deal. He told me that he is the only authorized seller of Hertz on ebay, but I have no idea if thats true. The speakers are absolutely amazing...
I cant speak for any of the other listings, but the bulgaria guy is legit...


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

I have almost purchased from the Bulgarian seller. Anyone confirm for sure that they are real?


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ uh guy above u confirmed


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, but he doesn't say how he confirmed. What is he basing his assertion on?


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

that he bought them lol talked to the seller ect.. i dunno ask him


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the informative post/s..


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! Just found out the set I purchased from a supposedly reliable seller on these forums is fake. Now he is refusing to respond. I am going to give him another day to respond. If he doesn't respond I will write him up in the appropriate forum. I'm pissed but it happens.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

dang that's terrible.....its a shame what some people will do to make money! Can't these fake manufacturers be caught, fined for copyright infrigment and even better shutdown? 

Bonvivant did you get them from the seller in question above?


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I got them from a Seller who supposedly had a good reputation on this board. Also had about 600 posts. If he doesn't answer by tomorrow then I will do a write up.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

You could buy from the States guaranteed to be real instead of Bulgaria. PM me on how if you'd like to know how. I had no idea that there were fake Hertz out there...


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for this post! Almost pulled the trigger on a set of MLK 165s on Craigslist but did my homework first. The crossovers were a dead give away! Almost dropped $275! Thanks for the info and for saving me some coin.


Hertz Mille speakers


----------



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

bonvivant said:


> No, I got them from a Seller who supposedly had a good reputation on this board. Also had about 600 posts. If he doesn't answer by tomorrow then I will do a write up.


Fakes can be sold from any where. I bought mine from a US seller (2463wayne) for US$700 shipped and they turned out to be fakes. The seller had 100% feedback (97 items sold).


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

JLAudiow6v2 said:


> I actually bought those HSKs about 3 months ago. Although it took a little bit, they were the real deal. He told me that he is the only authorized seller of Hertz on ebay, but I have no idea if thats true. The speakers are absolutely amazing...
> I cant speak for any of the other listings, but the bulgaria guy is legit...


There is NO authorized seller of Hertz or Audison on ebay.


----------



## Bass911 (Jan 13, 2009)

What do the fakes sound like?


----------



## audioCT (Oct 6, 2011)

Bass911 said:


> What do the fakes sound like?


I'm curious about this too


----------



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bass911 said:


> What do the fakes sound like?


They probably sound like the way they were made - like rubbish. All the components and electronics are different to the original (magnet, speaker cone, crossover components) so Im guessing they would sound like a pair of $100 speakers.

I took some advice from Jeremy Clarkson and used a hammer to destroy them


----------



## Bass911 (Jan 13, 2009)

noms78 said:


> They probably sound like the way they were made - like rubbish. All the components and electronics are different to the original (magnet, speaker cone, crossover components) so Im guessing they would sound like a pair of $100 speakers.
> 
> I took some advice from Jeremy Clarkson and used a hammer to destroy them


Why destroy them if you think they are worth $100? I just wanted to know what this forum thought about the sound. I've already seen the fakes get good reviews. I don't want Hertz that bad to make me buy the fake ones. I don't think Hertz or anyone else cares because China probably makes billions in profit off of fake products every year. I'm still impressed with how well they cloned Hertz.


----------



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bass911 said:


> Why destroy them if you think they are worth $100? I just wanted to know what this forum thought about the sound. I've already seen the fakes get good reviews. I don't want Hertz that bad to make me buy the fake ones. I don't think Hertz or anyone else cares because China probably makes billions in profit off of fake products every year. I'm still impressed with how well they cloned Hertz.


I had to destroy them in order to get my money back from Paypal buyer protection. 

I bought these to get $800 sound quality not $100 sound quality.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Bass911 said:


> Why destroy them if you think they are worth $100? I just wanted to know what this forum thought about the sound. I've already seen the fakes get good reviews. I don't want Hertz that bad to make me buy the fake ones. I don't think Hertz or anyone else cares because China probably makes billions in profit off of fake products every year. I'm still impressed with how well they cloned Hertz.


Trust me, Elettromedia (Hertz) cares. Unfortunately the fight to stop the fakes is very hard as the Chinese don't really care about patents and we get no cooperation from law enforcement. Still, we do what we can to stop the production and sale of fake products.


----------



## Bass911 (Jan 13, 2009)

noms78 said:


> I had to destroy them in order to get my money back from Paypal buyer protection.
> 
> I bought these to get $800 sound quality not $100 sound quality.


Ok, I understand now. I thought you did for no good reason. I guess I probably will not be able to buy into the $800 dollar sq. Not because I can't afford it, but because I've heard expensive setups. I've sat in a bunch of sq cars and was never impressed. I understand most expensive speakers do sound better, but some are overrated imo. I know JL hd amps are good, but they seem overpriced? I feel for the price they charge, you should be able to pick it out in a blind test study. Most people wouldn't know the difference. This is why they will continue guy fake Hertz. Chinese and Arab people have been selling bootleg stuff where I live for over 30 years strong. They drive super expensive cars and some live in million dollar homes. People buy it knowing it's a knockoff. It makes me sick, but like I said before no one cares. I know a few shops that sell fake Pioneer speakers with the wrong model numbers, and people still think its real. It might sound extreme, but bombing these places is the only way to get results. Law enforcement has always been a joke. They don't even enforce immigration laws. Do you really think they care about fake speakers being made. They care about the money that they can make from catching someone. That's why they love to target drug dealers.


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a set but have not hooked them up. Maybe I will just to see how they work.


----------



## noms78 (Jun 9, 2011)

bonvivant said:


> I have a set but have not hooked them up. Maybe I will just to see how they work.


I hear the tweets on the fakes can easily blow so be careful with them. Even the scam artist who sold the to me told me this!


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

just posted some side by side pics of a Malaysian sellers set next to the Bulgarian sellers set.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...n-no-question-dumb/116742-sofia-bulgaria.html


----------



## cabro (Aug 18, 2011)

Ones from Bulgaria definitely look like the real deal. Match exactly what mine look like.

A local Hertz authorized shop showed me a set that one of their customers purchased off Ebay (Malaysian seller) and they matched the Malaysian pictures you had exactly as well.


----------



## Phaeton (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently bought one MLK 165 set off ebay and wondered about the bad build quality. Also the sound was not as good as supposed but I thought that it is a 500$ Hertz system and so the sound has to be like that. But thanks to this thread I know whats going on. My set has exactly the same details as the fake set in the first post. Unfortuneately I bought it about two months ago so no Paypal buyer protection anymore


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Phaeton said:


> I recently bought one MLK 165 set off ebay and wondered about the bad build quality. Also the sound was not as good as supposed but I thought that it is a 500$ Hertz system and so the sound has to be like that. But thanks to this thread I know whats going on. My set has exactly the same details as the fake set in the first post. Unfortuneately I bought it about two months ago so no Paypal buyer protection anymore


I'd get on top of that like now and see what can be done. Between Paypal and Ebay, I'd think you can get someone to help you out.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

What was the sellers user id and what was their location?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to see someone finally stepped up to the plate and did a side by side A/B comparison between Genuine and Knock Offs.


----------



## Phaeton (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought mine from a private seller here in Germany. I don't think he knew that he was selling a fake set.


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you for the Enlightenment i also looking for the mlk:thumbsup:


----------



## redbarchetta (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if Wofferetc has been guilty of selling fakes?


----------



## OBYMY (Jun 5, 2009)

Wofferetc This is a very reliable big store and I do not think they sell fake products.
I bought from Wofferetc a few times (when they had good promotions) and the products were always original and new.


----------



## redbarchetta (Jan 4, 2012)

OBYMY said:


> Wofferetc This is a very reliable big store and I do not think they sell fake products.
> I bought from Wofferetc a few times (when they had good promotions) and the products were always original and new.


Seems as though everyone who has shopped with them has been happy. Never heard any complaints. I understand they are an unauthorized dealer so there are some folks who will be unhappy about that. But, they have a very good BBB rating.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Old thread but the warning is still relevant. I just bought these prior to researching about all the fake hertz. I had to school this seller and bought a set of mlks and these focals.

HERTZ MLK165 6 Inch 300W Speaker Sound System Free Ship FEDEX | eBay

 Focal Polyglass 165 VR

The guy says he's located in FLorida and then if you check his info, hes actually in Malaysia. He only had a few neg feedbacks a while ago but they were for selling fake hertz. 

I pointed him out to this thread and he responded properly. I says : 

Dear grandturismovolante,

I just purchased the Hertz MLK and Focal component set from you and I see that you have a history of selling non authentic Hertz and are actually located in Malasia not Florida where the fake Hertz speakers are being sourced.

I would like to cancel my payment on the hertz speaker and have a complete refund. I will still take the focals.

I will take the hertz speaker if you are willing to take a picture of the crossovers up close so I can see the components or the rear of the tweeters, then I would know if they were authentic or fakes as I have both pictures of authentic so its easy to spot on fake hertz speakers as the crossovers use different parts. Its not visable on your pics.

- tyroneshoes1977

Then shot another email regarding the item in question for tracking

Dear grandturismovolante,

I just purchased the Hertz and Focal speakers from you. I sent you an email requesting proof these are authentic as you have sold fake hertz in the past according to your feedback. Please respond to the email where I ask for a of refund my money or request you provide a picture so I can assure they are authentic.

- tyroneshoes1977

Hi again
Thank you for your question. I will ship your Focal speaker straight away and for your Hertz speakers I will take a picture as your wish and send to your email address. Can you give me your email address...cheers

- grandturismovolante

Dear grandturismovolante,

Please take a picture of the crossover components like seen in this pic

ImageBam

The counterfeit Hertz differences are explained here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4189-spotting-fake-hertz-mlk165-speakers.html

My email is [email protected]

- tyroneshoes1977


Hi again
thank you for your images.
i personally does not know how to spot these fake. thank you so much. I will contact my supplier/vendor and will ask them about this. Regarding your item do you want me to refund all the money?..please advice

- grandturismovolante


Dear grandturismovolante,

Hello,
I still have not received the refund. Its quite easy and costs nothing for either of us. Paypal offers a "refund seller" option if you click on the transaction.

- tyroneshoes1977

Hi again
Sure i respect your decision. I have refund your money. please check your paypal account. Regarding the Focal are you really sure want me to ship the item.
and I am really sorry i already ask my supplier and all they can say is that they import it from taiwan

I have remove all my active speaker item and will not sell this item again...sorry for any inconvenience

- grandturismovolante

Dear grandturismovolante,

I did recieve the refund. Thank you for your accountability.

If you would refund the focals that would be really nice as Focal counterfeits are also on the internet often. I just dont know how to spot the fake focals but if your supplier providing fake hertz, its highly likely the focals are fake too. I would appreciate a refund on both items if its not too much to ask.

- tyroneshoes1977

Dear tyroneshoes1977,

Hi again Sir

I suspect the focals are also fake...as they got the hertz and focal both from taiwan. i will not take any rick here. I will refund your money. But please allow me 2-3 days for refund process. I need to solve my claim to the vendor...I am really sorry.

- grandturismovolante



Bottom line is I got all my money back and he stopped selling the focals and hertz speakers and closed all the auctions with speakers. Just dont buy hertz on ebay.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Old thread but the warning is still relevant. I just bought these prior to researching about all the fake hertz. I had to school this seller and bought a set of mlks and these focals.
> 
> HERTZ MLK165 6 Inch 300W Speaker Sound System Free Ship FEDEX | eBay
> 
> ...


Your a luck box for receiving a refund from a seller. Most others try and play if off by stalling ploys or what not. This goes to show If the price is a sheer bargain, it's too good to be true!


----------



## PurpleDiesel (Apr 8, 2011)

This post thread is so helpful. I've always been weary about buy any hertz products that aren't from a dealer and unfortunately that's going to be retail ;(


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I think there is ebay buyer protection that will force them to refund your money if something is misrepresented


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

nice thread i am gonna have a look at mines.
I know a link for spotting fake focal from Malaysian forum...let me find it.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

redbarchetta said:


> Does anyone know if Wofferetc has been guilty of selling fakes?


Real yes, authorized dealer... no. So warranty... no


----------

